# hotels filling up Pembina/Neche area



## mnswd (Oct 13, 2005)

People must be excited the hotel/motels in the Pembina/Neche area are already filled up for NR opener.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Dangit.

Where will all us Residents stay?!? :lol:


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

mnswd said:


> People must be excited the hotel/motels in the Pembina/Neche area are already filled up for NR opener.


 Thanks mnswd you just made me smile today, thats great!


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Well with all the hunting pressure in that area I would probably try the Walhalla-Cavalier area.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

You guys better quit giving out the good spots.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I just booked a 10 room block for october, gawd I hope me and my friends can get a few hundred birds. We have a little more than 24 hours so we should be fine.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

I'm staying at Grammies :rollin:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Thats ok....I will camp in the ditch if I have to. Hundreds of thousands of birds up there!!!! :beer:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

get the heck away from my birds jiffy at least wait till all of us are finished, might get VP Cheney in to stand guard over them.... :lol:


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

I can see why everybody is heading that way. Just spent four days snow goose hunting sargent/dickey counties....didn't see one pheasant! Must have had a horrendous winter kill this year!


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Yeah, Dickey county got hit reeeeeaaaaalllllyyyy hard!!! Its too bad!!


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

I guess it's pretty easy to get a boat in the water in Pembina this time of year if you want to do a little fishing.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Hey the Neche line is mine...I want some royalites!


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

No, we will just give you exclusive hunting rights for hunting roosters in that area. We promise not to take your spots!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I usually just camp out on the opening to the plots land, that way no one will beat me there!!!!


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I have already decided I am taking everything with me up there this year. Boat, Camper, Decoy trailer, dogs, and even the wife wants to come to do some mountain biking. Defintely the premier spot in ND.

They keep Islandic State Park Open right??


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

sorry guys but I can't hold it in any longer... FROSTFIRE is like a zoo for birds they don't even fly


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

buckseye: You always got to ruin it don't you???

Was up there skiing in February and almost hit 20 of them going down the slopes/hills.

Saw some "bunnies" too. :bowdown:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Aw dang sorry live2hunt 

yep bunny season is my favorite I think, it's open 24/7/365 so anybody who don't get one just isn't trying. :lol:


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

I thought we were not suppose to give exact locations and only general areas. The bunny hill at Frostfire sounds pretty specific to me!! Which mogul have you had your best luck at?


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Oh wow I didn't know she was a mogul, I'm pretty embarrassed I'll look closer next time  anywhere on the bottom is where I have my best luck :lol:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I actually saw a rooster in the back yard up here yesterday.Motels are filling fast up here now.....but only if he can find some lady friends.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

you guys are funny


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

I heard with all the water up there the pheasants were nesting in wood duck houses this year, it should still be a great season if thats the case. 8)


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Funny....I heard the same thing. I also heard the Game and Fish were constructing "floating CRP fields". They consist of a bunch of intertubes tied together with twine. On top of the tubes they place chunks of CRP.

Boy I am glad they were on their toes.....I would hate to see the prospect of such an awesome season get washed away. :beer: to the G&F Dept.


----------

